# Can you trim sag plants



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

Im not sure what kind i have but they stay short in my tank with gravel but have got farly tall in my soil and sand tank. Can i trim it down with out totaly killing it


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The problem is that you are working against the nature of the plant. It's better to move them where they look good at their natural height than to always have a chopped up lawn look. Replace them with a plant that looks good at that height.

I have edited my post. Others say do not cut. I acquiesce to their experience and advice. Can you find a different plant you like as much?


----------



## grak70 (Jan 5, 2010)

If your light levels are decent, you can also keep them lower by culling them. Without a picture it's hard to say how tightly woven yours are, but when sag. is dense it grows taller to compete for light.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

from my personal experience cutting dwarf sag is a very bad idea. I cut about 1/4 height of the leaves on half of my dwarf sags, and the leaves that were cut ALL eventually died. It will not be instant some took weeks to turn transparent and die, meanwhile new leaves are growing already so it wasnt a disaster or anything. But one thing for sure is you cannot cut dwarf sag's leaves and expect THAT leave to stay alive.

if the leaves grow too tall, the best approach is to cut the leave out completely close to the ryhzom, instead of half way or a trim.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

newguy said:


> From my personal experience cutting dwarf sag is a very bad idea. I cut about 1/4 height of the leaves on half of my dwarf sags, and the leaves that were cut ALL eventually died. It will not be instant some took weeks to turn transparent and die, meanwhile new leaves are growing already so it wasn't a disaster or anything. But one thing for sure is you cannot cut dwarf sag's leaves and expect THAT leave to stay alive.
> 
> If the leaves grow too tall, the best approach is to cut the leave out completely close to the rhizome, instead of half way or a trim.


I've got a 120g tank that is planted with nearly 100% sag. This is exactly what I experienced as well when I trimmed the leaves like we cut grass. Definitely doesn't work like lawn grass, but its not too bad as new leaves do come up before old leaves die.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree with the above two posts. When I cut mine, they melted away. Haven't done it since that experience and now I just let them grow.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I cut my and they did not die but the edges are all yellow and I end up replace them to something that fit the spot of the tank better. Hope this would help you.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll add though, that since cutting them 2 months ago or so, they've rebounded wonderfully and are spitting runners out all over the place.


----------

